# Best Price for a Eskimo Fatfish FF949I Shelter



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah yeah, Washington port. I saw there were issues in LA and made the assumption... the free anchor tool is nice and since we don't have ice yet I'm not complaining unless it drags out longer than they are hoping.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

I made my own tool. I cut a groove in an old impact socket that slides right onto the anchors. My Snap On cordless impact will bottom it out on ice in an instant. I already tried it on my swimming pool :O)


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

The eskimo anchors don't need a tool, they screw in like cake. The clam anchors I have were another story.

Either way its free for the inconvenience of waiting so no biggie.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

I have carpul tunnel and have had surgery for it, any twisting motion for me is brutal. Using the impact makes it quick and doesn't effect my wrists, especially if I decide to move around a lot and have to set the hub up again 4 or 5 times in one day.

I hope you get it soon and it's good L&M is making the best of it. I really like dealing with them, they are Google certified for a good reason.


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

Im hooked said:


> I have carpul tunnel and have had surgery for it, any twisting motion for me is brutal. Using the impact makes it quick and doesn't effect my wrists, especially if I decide to move around a lot and have to set the hub up again 4 or 5 times in one day.
> 
> I hope you get it soon and it's good L&M is making the best of it. I really like dealing with them, they are Google certified for a good reason.


Oh I'm not saying I won't use the adapter  Yeah L&M has been good so far, I do wish I would have bought it from Thorne Bros when it was on sale for the weekend. I've had good luck with them in the past and it looks like they have them in stock. Was only 10 bucks more than L&M.

I still have hope they will get them out before the freeze.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

salmon slayer2 said:


> The email I received yesterday from L and M said there was a delay at a Washington port and that they would be including a free Eskimo ice anchor driver attachment for my drill. I'm not complaining.



Unfortunately; I received the same E-mail. I just hope it shows up before the Christmas break. If the weather holds out it looks like we made be doing some early ice fishing.... 

I heard the ship/dunnage containers were too full of illegal aliens wanting to take advantage of Obama's free immigration pass - the word has gotten out.....


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my shipping notification today ... should be good to go by the time we have walkable ice


----------



## icefshrman30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thee ole icefshrman got the same email regarding the 949i being stuck on the docks.... followed by an update saying it's on its way!!! Don't know much about the 949i, but thought I would take a shot on one and plan to have it with me on UPPER RED LAKE for my 12-27 vacation up there. Staying through the New Year's.... may hit Lake of the Woods as well one day. NO night bite at Lake of the Woods, so it will be a day trip up there and then right back to UPPER RED LAKE !!! Seeems like several people on the forum have purchased on of these. That may be a good sign. My BAFFIN BOOTS also arrived.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

You are in the same boat as me, New Baffins and 949I. Except I have already received both but still do not have any decent ice anywhere close by to try out!!!

It's almost worse having it and not being able to use it than waiting for it and not needing it.....


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

Im hooked said:


> You are in the same boat as me, New Baffins and 949I. Except I have already received both but still do not have any decent ice anywhere close by to try out!!!
> 
> It's almost worse having it and not being able to use it than waiting for it and not needing it.....


I think there are a few of us with the 949i and baffin combo now. My 949i came today and boots came a while ago so all I need now is ice.

Just out of my own curiosity I weighed the shanty and my highly accurate bathroom scales said 37 pounds. It definitely feels heavy, but still way more manageable than the JM 5000 thermal I had and less manageable than the 949 non-insulated. 

c'mon ice!!


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazon should pay me a Spiff for all of the boot sales I started!!!!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

My wife walked inside the one set up at Dick' s here in Muskegon. She liked
it saying, "I could ice fish in this!" Lots of room, plenty for three. We may
be ordering one very soon.:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Ordered lasted night and it was shipped today&#128515; now
I am wondering about when the ice will
come.....


----------

